# How old were you when you started traveling



## kokomojoe (Aug 5, 2013)

I thought there was a thread about this but couldn't find it. Just curious to know how old everyone was when they started heading out on their own.


----------



## wizehop (Aug 5, 2013)

I left home on my first big hitching solo trip at 19, which was also the first year I caught my first freight over any real distance..no turning back after that.


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Aug 6, 2013)

My step dad died when I was 15 and my mom went psycho, so I left ended up nyc and didn't look back until I was 19. Didn't start riding trains though until a few years ago.


----------



## Mad Max (Sep 14, 2013)

18 or 19 was my first real trip.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 18, 2013)

just before my 19th birthday, hitched from eugene all the way down to sacramento where i caught my first train up to klamath falls.


----------



## Roosterruler (Nov 11, 2013)

First time I said good-bye to my mom and dad was when I was 16 years old. I left for 11 months (on good terms). I wouldn't say I was alone ever - but that was when I learned to create a support network for myself no matter where I go, no matter what language. After that, I started to crave having the rug pulled out from under my feet and continue to do what I can to keep things shaken up.






_Age 16 :: I used to take embarrassing selfies with dictionaries..._​
Didn't hitchhike, though, until I was 20. Used that as my main form of transportation for a while along with riding the ferry.

Although, I did just settle down for the winter in Alaska because my friend had a baby and I pretty much want to just snuggle that kid as much as possible...


----------



## Desert (Nov 12, 2013)

My first trip was soon after I turned 19. I hitched from Nashville to OKC and back. I was gone for 8 days, I slept under bridges, behind bushes, and even on top of a McDonalds. The roads been calling me ever since.


----------



## Mongo (Nov 15, 2013)

The first time I left my town I was 18 quit my shitty job and left for NYC August Summer of 2006. lived at a hostel in Harlem and was basically a dreamland back then. Being able to buy forties 2 bucks out the door (went back just a couple years ago and it seems like everythings gotten ridiculously overpriced). Went to The Tompkins Square Riot Fest with Rabia, Death MOld, Planned Collapse, Witchhunt, Leftover crack. I didn't start hitchhiking until I was 20


----------



## shwillyhaaa (May 12, 2014)

my parents took me out of high school at the age 15 and put me in a van and drove me from vero beach florida to Olympia Washington. we lived in a hotel for a few weeks and they just wouldn't put me in school. I begged them to put me in school then just said fuck it and left. jansport backpack and all haha. found a cute boy with a guitar and almost 6 years later just had that same cute boys baby. crappy parents for the fuck yea


----------



## dawgrunner (May 14, 2014)

I was 12 an ran away from home in Mayport Florida that was 1965 hitch hiked to Miami was sleeping under a bridge an the cops caught me


----------



## Mongo (May 14, 2014)

shwillyhaaa said:


> my parents took me out of high school at the age 15 and put me in a van and drove me from vero beach florida to Olympia Washington. we lived in a hotel for a few weeks and they just wouldn't put me in school. I begged them to put me in school then just said fuck it and left. jansport backpack and all haha. found a cute boy with a guitar and almost 6 years later just had that same cute boys baby. crappy parents for the fuck yea



so did you start traveling in search of a sense of normalcy.

do you have an idea of why your parents did that, was it like a midlife crisis or what?

There are just so many details I'd like to know.


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Jun 10, 2014)

Mongo said:


> so did you start traveling in search of a sense of normalcy.
> 
> do you have an idea of why your parents did that, was it like a midlife crisis or what?
> 
> There are just so many details I'd like to know.


might be midlife crisis. my dad just stopped wanting to work and live in the same place one day. I left because I was 15 and wanted friends and they just would not put my ass in school.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Jun 10, 2014)

9 mos tailless


----------



## benton (Jun 18, 2014)

35


----------

